# Happy birthday Dawna!



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wishing you an extra special day, and better yet, a really great year!

*Happy birthday!*


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

YES HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! Ms. Lola Pinkwater Pitt!!!!!!! Buy some new shoes!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAWNA!! HAVE A GREAT ONE!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAWNA! YOU ARE ONE CLASSY LADY!! ENJOY YOUR DAY!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAWNA!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy BIRTHDAY!! 

RyaN


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

:kiss::biggrin1: AAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

THANKS YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Whoever remembers my birthday has to bring me diamonds. It's a rule, sorry!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Hava a wonderful birthday!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dawna!!!! arty:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dawna said:


> Whoever remembers my birthday has to bring me diamonds. It's a rule, sorry!!


Oh, you are too much! LOL!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::drum: Happy Birthday Dawna! :drum::juggle:

Hope you have a FANTASTIC day!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! 
HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Happy Happy Birthday, Dawna!!!!*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you have a great birthday!

Amanda


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dawna!!! arty:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I can tell you I didn't remember it...I just found out, so no diamonds from me!! Just a big Happy Birthday wish.......LOL!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dawna

Weren't you 29 last year? hummmmm.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Many Happy Returns of the Day!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dawna!! I was 29 again this year!! lol
Carole


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Dawna and many, many more.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Dawna!

I live by your rule of diamonds, its a great rule to have 

Have a great one!
Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope it is a great day and year!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oliver and I are sending Happy Birthday wishes and lickies!....(no diamonds, sorry!)


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero wanted to send you a little gift.....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Dawna.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Cicero is my man!

Y'all are too funny!

I had a fun birthday!!! If anyone wants to know HOW much fun.....check out Melissa's blog. www.blondeanddangerous.com HAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey DEBBIE.....I just read the fine print and NO, I was 28 last year, if anyone said I was 29 last year it was a strictly a typo.:biggrin1:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

_Happy Birthday Dawna
















I just found out it was you birthday too, but here are some diamonds for you
_


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Heather those are EXACTLY the carat weight I was expecting!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey what can I say 
Glad to hear your birthday was a great oneeace:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy birthday Dawna! Hope it's a great one


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday, I got you a cowboy for your special day.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That picture of you and Brad is GREAT and you are just gorgeous and look much younger than 29!

Melissa, wow..those shoes are beauties! Even on the cheap cardboard and packing tape, it really sets them off  lol

And I LOVE that first picture of the baby and the dog ..that is too precious!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Hope your birthday was a really happy one! Cazzie wags his tail for you, and Chelsie does too!

Suzy


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Paige where did you get that picture of my ranch hand/pool boy???


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Kara,
I told Melissa I needed lipstick in that picture......Brad kept kissing it all off on the red carpet!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Dawna said:


> Kara,
> I told Melissa I needed lipstick in that picture......Brad kept kissing it all off on the red carpet!


ound:ound:ound:

Hey, I'd be proud of that!  Yall' make a dashing couple! Brad looks like you wore him out. lol.


----------

